# Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?



## Plinius (4. Juni 2016)

*Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

hallo leute

ich kenne mich leider mit netzteilspezifikationen wenig aus, deshalb bitte ich euch um euren rat

ich habe mir vor ein paar jahren einen pcgh pc mit einem Be quiet Pure Power CM L8 530W gekauft

die übrigen komponenten sind:
- i5 4670k
- MSI gtx760 Hawk
- Asrock z87 pro3
- Samsung SSD (480gb)
- tb Festplate
- 16gb DDR ram (kingston hyper x)

nun möchte ich mir (aller voraussicht nach) die MSI GTX1070 Gaming X holen (oder würdet ihr - lautstärke technisch - gegen den twinfrozr raten?)
von meinem simplen verständnis her müsste ich die karte in meinem rechner betreiben können oder?
die gtx760 hängt an 2 6pin adaptern - die 1070 braucht 1x 6pin + 1x 8pin
das hieße für mich, einmal 6 auf 8pin adapter dran und beides anstecken?

sollte die leistung meines netzteils reichen? ich habe im hinterkopf dass das ja von bestimmten schienen abhängt, habe diesbezüglich aber keinen schimmer

was ist eure einschätzung?
herzlichen dank im voraus!


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Rein von der Leistung her reicht das auch.
Das Problem ist, dass das L8 nur Gruppe ist und auch nur 2 Rails hat.
Ein Upgrade auf ein Indy Netzteil wäre also schon angebraucht, wie das E10 mit 500 Watt.


----------



## thoast3 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Dein Netzteil hat zwar genug Leistung, aber ist technisch nicht gut gemug für eine 1070.
Und wer so viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt, sollte genug Geld für ein gutes Netzteil haben


----------



## Plinius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

vielen dank für eure erste einschätzung

was bedeutet "das l8 hat nur Gruppe und auch nur 2 Rails"? inwiefern hat das einfluss darauf, ob die grafikkarte rennt oder nicht?

und wieso genau ist das netzteil technisch nicht gut genug? worauf käme es an?

das geld für ein besseres netzteil wäre schon da, daran würde es nicht hapern, allerdings weiß ich nicht worauf ich achten muss und ich habe noch nie ein netzteil eingebaut...ist das "im nachhinein" eh möglich, ohne den rechner komplett zu demontieren?
lieber wäre es mir aber natürlich, wenn ich das netzteil nicht tauschen müsste

mit welchen konsequenzen müsste ich eurer einschätzung nach rechnen, wenn ich das jetzige netzteil zusammen mit der 1070 betreibe?
und welches netzteil würdet ihr mir stattdessen empfehlen?
und wie schätzt ihr den schwierigkeitsgrad für jemanden, der noch nie einen tausch gemacht hat, ein?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Netzteil tauschen ist sehr einfach. Da brauchst du auch kein Wissen für.
Du schaust einfach nach, wo die Kabel vom Netzteil hingehen. Dort kommt auch das neue Netzteil dran.
Das sind also der 8 Pin am CPU Sockel, der dicke 24 Pin für das Mainboard und eben die Stecher für Festplatten und Laufwerke.
Die Mainboard Stecker sind etwas schwergängig, da musst du mal schauen, wie du die am Besten abbekommst. Gerade der 8 Pin am Sockel ist schwer zugänglich, wenn du einen großen Kühler verbaut hast.

Das L8 ist Gruppen reguliert. Das bedeutet, dass die Spannungen gemeinsam erzeugt werden und voneinander abhängig sind.
Heutige Hardware braucht im Prinzip nur noch die 12 Volt Leitung. Die kleineren sind unwichtig geworden. Bei einer einseitigen Belastung kann die 12 Volt Spannung so weit absinken, dass die Schutzschaltung auslöst und das Netzteil abschaltet.
Dazu kommt dann noch die blöde Verdrahtung wegen der 2 Rails, die das Netzteil hat. Die PCIe Leitungen müssen sich den Strom mit anderen Sachen teilen, das hast du bei einem E10 mit 4 Rails nicht.

Ich würde mit gleich eine Verlängerung für den 8 Pin dazu bestellen, die kannst du dann einstecken und daran dann das Netzteil anschließen. Macht das Einbauen einfacher.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Leises Netzteil 500W Premium PSU STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 500W CM von be quiet!

Ich würde das empfehlen.


----------



## keks4 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Und beim Tauschen (sollte dein altes und neues ein Modulares sein) Wechselst du natürlich die Kabel mit aus, wir hatten hier schon genug Leute die dass nicht gemacht haben... *puff* und weg war der Rechner
Edit; auch ich empfehle das E10 500Watt


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Wait, what?!
es ist noch völlig unklar, wie die Performance der 1070 sein wird, zumal sie auch nur ein Maxwell 2.0 in anderer Fertigung ist. Also nicht mehr als 'ne GTX 980...

Warum wartest du nicht einfach auf die Vorstellung 'der anderen', warum willst dir unbedingt eine veraltete nVidia Karte antun, bei der man schon heute weiß, dass sie für DX12 nicht unbedingt optimal ist?!

Anyway:
Vielleicht solltest du einfach warten, bis alle Karten auf dem Tisch sind und erst dann entscheiden. Dann dürften auch die Preise klar sein...

Und vorher kaufst du dir erst einmal ein gescheites Netzteil wie ein 500W Straight Power 10.


----------



## Plinius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

oh...jetzt bin ich baff...die 1070 ist keine "echte" pascal?
was kommen denn dann noch für karten? eine 1060, falls "echte pascal" wäre doch wahrscheinlich dann trotzdem langsamer als eine 1070, nehme ich an?
also ihr würdet eher von der 1070 abraten?

bzgl netzteil
nur ob ich es richtig verstehe: das pure power nützt "veraltete" technik, die letztlich bei modernen karten zu einer eventuel nicht stabilen stromversorgung führt - ist das so richtig?

ja, das alte pure power ist teilmodular - also kabel auf keinen fall stecken lassen? was meint ihr dann damit, dass ich eine verlängerung für den 8pin bestellen soll? 8pin sockel oder 8pin grafikkarte?

das heißt es sind gar nicht so viele kabel im inneren des gehäuses?
ein einziges kabel für das mainboard? ein kabel für cpu...und dann noch für gpu/laufwerke
wenn ich das netzteil tausche, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auch gleich ein zweites laufwerk einbauen (bluray) sowie zu ssd und hdd eine extra ssd. hat das netzteil dafür eh genug stromkabel?
mir kam das bisher immer nach einem enormen kabelaufkommen vor...

kann es inkompatibilitäten zu meiner alten hardware geben?
warum ratet ihr zu 500w anstelle den jetzigen 530? kommt mein system auf deutlich weniger? macht es einen unterschied ob ich gleich das straight power in 600w kaufe? (bei amazon € 10 unterschied - habe ich eh das richtige netzteil ausgewählt?)

als gehäuse habe ich ein fractal design R4 - hat jemand erfahrung wie da der netzteiltausch bei eingebautem mainboard von statten geht? kann sein dass irgendetwas "hinter" dem netzteil verläuft und es ausbauen müsste?
bzgl cpu 8pin und zugänglichkeit muss ich schauen...der hr-02 macho ist doch recht groß

danke euch für eure hilfe!


----------



## keks4 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Vergiss das 600er E10, das braucht kein Mensch (schlechtere Rail Verteilung und VIEL zu gross... CPU+GPU Addieren und dann noch 50Watt für den Restlichen Mist aufschlagen)
Der sinn von der Verlängerung erschließt sich mir auch nicht...vergiss sie einfach 
Edit : ja Kabel auf keinen Fall stecken lassen, auch wenn sie ins neue NT passen würden NICHT.


----------



## Plinius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

super, danke!
für die watt summe nehme ich jeweils den TDP? das wären dann bei einer 1070 (150w) und 4670k (84W) +50w system ja knapp nur 300w...okay, ich verstehe dass 500w ausreichen xD

sry wenns eine frage ist die mehr das mainboard betrifft (aber geht auch um kabel)...ich habe vom aktuellen, aber auch noch alten mainboards, einige sata datenkabel rumliegen...kann ich die einfach weiterverwenden oder sollte ich die (die von den alten mainboards) auch besser nicht verwenden?

ich nehme euren rat ernst und werde mich an das "abenteuer" netzteiltausch wagen
ist das hier eh das richtige netzteil, dass ihr mir empfehlt?

und haltet ihr die 1070 für eine schlechte wahl? sollte ich noch zuwarten? (mir geht nur meine 760 schon auf den geist und habe gehofft, dass sich das upgrade auf die 1070 auszahlt)

nochmals danke!


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Selbst 400 Watt reichen noch aus.

Sata Kabel kannst du weiter verwenden. 

Die 1070 ist schon eine gute Karte, meiner Meinung nach aber schlicht zu teuer.
Die 970 hat 350€ gekostet, als sie auf den Markt kam. Die 1070 ist der direkte Nachfolger, kostet aber 500€. Das sind 150€ mehr. 
Meines Erachtens Frech von Nvidia. Aber AMD hat nur mal leider kein Produkt, was konkurieren kann.
Eine Fury X ist in etwas gleich schnell, kostet aber mehr und braucht doppelt soviel Strom.
Von daher ist die 1070 schon i.O.


----------



## Plinius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

aber die 1070er ist eh eine "echte" pascal, oder? zumindest laut der nvidia seite hätte ich jetzt nichts gegenteiliges gefunden
und was war gemeint, dass sie für dx12 nicht optimal ist? oder ist das nur eine anspielung auf den ashes of singularity benchmark, dass nvidia da bissl trickst?

wie ist das eigentlich bei netzteilen und den "schienen"...das straight power hat 4...und 2 pcie anschlüsse
das heißt 2 schienen pro pcie anschluss...sprich für jeden der beiden 6+2pin stecker ist eine schiene zuständig? und das führt dann zu der besagten stabileren leistung?

bin ich mit dem straight power gut gerüstet für die zukunft oder ergeben sich häufig veränderungen?

nochmals danke für die viele hilfe und entschuldigugn für die vielen fragen xD


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Na ja.
Ich wills mal so sagen.
Ich fühle mich von Nvidia schwer verarscht.
Die Pascal Karten sind um Grunde genommen nur deswegen schneller als die Maxwell Karten, weil sie höhere Taktfrequenzen haben.
Wo ist also die Leistung der Architektur?
Die ist schlicht nicht vorhanden, bzw. ist die gleiche wie bei Maxwell. Daher kann man die 1070 und 1080 als Maxwell Reloaded bezeichnen.
Der höhere Takt ist der kleineren Fertigung geschuldet, die lässt die Taktfrequenzen von 2GHz zu.
Aber sonst ist da eben nichts und die 8Gb Vram bietet AMD ja schon bei der 390er Reihe. Von daher auch nichts Besonderes.

Daher bin ich eher enttäuscht von der neuen Generation. Ich habe mit deutlich mehr Leistung gerechnet. Also neue Architektur und neue Fertigung, normales Weise deklassierst du damit den Vorgänger.
Aber vermutlich lässt Pascal einfach nicht mehr zu und wir müssen dann -- aus Sicht von Nvidia -- auf Volta warten. Die kommt nächstes Jahr. Sofern die nicht verschoben wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*



Plinius schrieb:


> oh...jetzt bin ich baff...die 1070 ist keine "echte" pascal?
> was kommen denn dann noch für karten? eine 1060, falls "echte pascal" wäre doch wahrscheinlich dann trotzdem langsamer als eine 1070, nehme ich an?
> also ihr würdet eher von der 1070 abraten?


Nein, nur GP100 ist ein echter Pascal, so fern man das so sagen kann.
Der Rest ist einfach nur Maxwell auf 16nm, mehr nicht.
Und verbeiß dich nicht zu sehr auf nVidia.

AMD hat ja schon (die 4GiB) RX480 für 199$ angekündigt, das ganze wird nächstens Freitag an die Distris ausgeliefert werden. Und am 29. Lüftet sich der Schleier um die Chips, spätestens.

Also bis dahhin solltest du (mindestens) noch warten.



Plinius schrieb:


> nur ob ich es richtig verstehe: das pure power nützt "veraltete" technik, die letztlich bei modernen karten zu einer eventuel nicht stabilen stromversorgung führt - ist das so richtig?


Naja, ist etwas arg vereinfacht.
Der Punkt ist halt, dass +5V und +12V nicht unabhängig voneinander erzeugt werden und, wenn eine Leitung belastet wird, das die andere auch in irgendeiner Art und weise beeinflusst...




Plinius schrieb:


> ja, das alte pure power ist teilmodular - also kabel auf keinen fall stecken lassen?


Niemals!!
Ohne das vorher in irgend einer Art und Weise zu überprüfen.

Früher, als die Kabel bunt waren, reichte eine einfache Sichtprüfung aus, die ein paar Sekunden(bruchteile) dauerte. Und auch von einem absoluten Laien ohne Verständnis und Geräte durchführbar waren.
Heute sind die Kabel leider alle schwarz, so dass das nicht mehr möglich ist.

Hier muss man dann die ganzen Kabel, sofern sie passen, mit einem Spannungsprüfer durchmessen.


----------



## Plinius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

nochmals danke für euren rat, habe mir das netzteil bestellt 
auf alternate habe ich gesehen, dass es jede menge zubehör kabel gibt...brauche ich da irgendeines in einem stinknormalen gehäuse? im grunde sollte alles wichtige beim netzteil dabei sein oder?
was wären typische "stolpersteine" wo ich eventuell ein zubehör kabel bräuchte?

ja die RX480 klingt interessant - allerdings würde es mich sehr wundern wenn AMD diesmal Nvidia schlagen könnte
immerhin schaffen sie es ja jetzt auch nur dual-gpu werte zu präsentieren...das macht mir keine hoffnung
und marketing sprüche wie "jedermann die vr erfahrung zu ermöglichen" machen mich noch stutziger...das heißt auf gut deutsch: du kannst damit erste erfahrungen machen, aber von spielen in adäquaten fps ist da keine rede - aber das ist ein eigenes thema

danke auf jeden fall für die ratschläge und die kaufempfehlung - ich hoffe ich krieg das verkabeln gebacken xD


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Wenn du gut verlegen willst, kannst du dir eine 8 Pin EPS Verlängerung kaufen. Mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*



Plinius schrieb:


> ja die RX480 klingt interessant - allerdings würde es mich sehr wundern wenn AMD diesmal Nvidia schlagen könnte


Wollen die ja auch gar nicht...

Dafür bekommst du das ja auch ab 199$...
Verstehe nicht, warum du hier so viel Kohle aus dem Fenster schmeißen willst...
Zumal jetzt schon klar ist, dass den Maxwell/Pascal Teilen einige nicht ganz unwichtige Dinge fehlen...



Plinius schrieb:


> immerhin schaffen sie es ja jetzt auch nur dual-gpu werte zu präsentieren...das macht mir keine hoffnung


...die immer noch *deutlich preiswerter* als die GTX 1080 ist.
Aber wirkliche Informationen gibt es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht.

Aber was AMD geschafft hat, ist mal wieder die Diskussion über die Bildqualität in dem Spiel, das sie erwähnt haben, anzufachen.
Denn nVidia rendert hier *nicht korret!*
Und mit solchen Dingen sind sie vor einiger Zeit schon mal erwischt worden - nämlich als ihre Hardware schon mal völlig an der Realität vorbei entwickelt wurde und (damals) ATi richtig geklotzt hat und nicht nur gekleckert und einen breiteren Chip gebracht hat, als man erwartet hat...


Anyway:
Die GP104 Karten sind momentan absolut NICHT zu empfehlen. Insbesondere nicht zu den Preisen, die du dafür auf den Tisch packen musst.
Und kaufen kannst sie ja eh nicht, da kaum lieferbar...

Von der Lautstärke sollen diese Karten momentan auch nicht sonderlich berauschend sein - bei AMD macht man hier ein riesen Fass auf und bei nVidia kehrt man das unter den Teppich...

Des weiteren darfst du auch die DX12 Benchmarks nicht veressen, wie die Performance dort ist.
Und auch iwe die Performance einiger etwas älterer nVidia Karten in anderen modernen Titeln wie z.B. The Division ist.

hier zum Beispiel ist die GTX 1080 gerade mal 6,25% flotter denn die Fury X

Anyway, zu den Grafikkarten kann man erst ab dem 29. (voraussichtlich) genaueres sagen.

Was man aber sagen kann, ist dass AMD tatsächlich einige Wochen/Monate vor nVidia ist und die Polaris Chips schon an OEMs ausliefert bzw schon genug gefertigt sind.
Wohingegen es bei den GP104 Karten nicht so berauschend ausschaut, was die Verfügbarkeit ausschaut. Hier hat man einfach 'überhastig' einen Paperlaunch hin gelegt, um noch vor Polaris zu sein.
Nach der Ankündigung der 199$ UVP(!) wissen wir auch warum - um noch ein paar Wochen vor der Vorstellung noch etwas Kohle einsacken zu können, bevor man die Preise absenken muss, damit nicht jeder Polaris kauft.

Dass die Maxwell bzw "Pascal" Chips jetzt schon zum Alteisen gehören, da einige Features, die einiges an Performance bringen kann, wenn es in Hardware implementiert ist, nicht unterstützt wird (bzw max. in Software, was sinnlos ist)...


----------



## Plinius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

das ist allerdings ein argument...
nur weiß ich nicht ob mein system überhaupt zwei karten in crossfire laufen lassen kann :/ von daher müsste ich wenn schauen was AMD auf einer platine zusammenbringt

was ist eine 8pin auf eps verlängerung? und wozu brauche ich sie?

edit: habe gerade im handbuch meines mainboards nachgesehen
da gibt es zum einen eine 24pin atx anschluss...und einen 8pin atx anschluss...wozu wird der 8pin benötigt?


----------



## keks4 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Der 8Pin versorgt die CPU, der 24Pin den restlichen Kram


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Der 8 Pin heißt EPS. Das ist der Stecker, der an dem CPU Sockel ist.
Da kann eine Verlängerung nicht schaden, da du das Kabel dann besser legen kannst.


----------



## Plinius (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

ahja stimmt, die cpu hab ich ganz vergessen
ist das eine kompatible verlängerung?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Das geht.
Oder sowas.
BitFenix Verlangerungskabel , 45 cm schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Körschgen (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass auch die rx 480 deine jetzige GPU zum Frühstück frisst....

Um genau zu sein ist es die Karte die genau für Leute wie dich gemacht ist.
Sie bringt einen erheblichen Leistungsboost für alle die noch auf älteren Kepler/Fermi und co rumeiern... Und das ab ~200€...

Ich würde wohl im Moment gar keine GPU kaufen...erst mal beide Seiten alles zeigen lassen...Benchmarks abwarten und dann schauen was ich brauch.

Was haste denn für nen Monitor?!


----------



## Plinius (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Dell U2312HM 23"

aber haltet ihr das netzteil upgrade trotzdem für angebracht? oder kaufe ich mir jetzt umsonst ein neues netzteil?
gibt es eine qualitätsunterschied zwischen dem bitfenix und dem silverstone kabel?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Das Puure Power ist nun mal schon ein paar Jahre alt. Besser wird es nicht.
Musst du letztendlich wissen, ob du es tauschen willst, oder ob du es weiter nutzen willst.


----------



## Körschgen (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Wenn du in nächster Zeit eine Kernkomponente, wie die GPU tauschen willst, dann würde ich vorher auch das Netzteil auf aktuellen Stand bringen.


----------



## Plinius (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

nochmals danke für euren rat
werde das netzteil upgraden - 8pin verlängerung habe ich auch bestellt
werde die gelegenheit nutzen und dem rechner gleich ein paar upgrades zu verpassen xD (bluray, usb 3.1 gen2)

bzgl grafikkarte bin ich gespannt was da kommt
die 1070 reizt mich sehr, alleine aufgrund der schieren rechenleistung
die amd 480 ist sicher aus preis sicht enorm spannend - allerdings kann ich im moment nicht abschätzen wie sehr sie besser ist als die gtx760 (ein bisschen, etwas oder viel?)

leider kann ich am z87 pro 3 kein crossfire gespann nutzen...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Die RX480 sollte auf jeden Fall ein gutes Stück schneller werden als die GTX 760. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man erstmal alle Tests abwarten un dann einfach mal sehen, was im Budget die meiste Leistung bringt. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die RX480 an die Leistung der GTX 1070 rankommt, aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass die RX480 gut wird, dass Nvidia unter Druck steht, die GTX1060 und 1070 zu vernünftigen Preisen anzubieten.


----------



## wooty1337 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Für einen normalen Midi-Tower ist die 8-Pin Verlängerung irgendwie unnötig...


----------



## Körschgen (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Kann je nach Gehäuse schon nützlich sein.
Kam im Enthoo Evolv Atx aber auch ohne aus, beim E10.
Schadet aber, wie gesagt, auch nicht und erlaubt es halt das Kabel etwas großzügiger zu verlegen -> weniger Ballung an einem Punkt auf der Rückseite...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Beim E10 kam ich auch ohne aus, aber beim L8 war schon gleich eine dabei. Die brauch man da auch in einem Midi-Tower.
Wenn man es natürlich entpsannt haben möchte, dann kann man gleich eine dazubestellen. Kosten sind ja recht überschaubar.


----------



## Plinius (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

was schätzt ihr eigentlich wie lange man für einen netzteiltausch braucht?
und würdet ihr das netzteil im liegenden gehäuse oder im stehenden montieren/anschrauben? kabelverlegen im stehenden gehäuse, oder?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Gehäuse hinlegen ist einfacher.
Normaler Weise braucht man dafür 15 Minuten. Wer das noch nie gemacht hat, kann auch schon mal 30 Minuten davor sitzen, kommt darauf an, wie fest die Stecker sitzen.


----------



## Plinius (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

lacht mich nicht aus, aber ich hab fast 3 stunden zum aus und einbauen gebraucht...am schwierigsten war es den alten mainboartd stecker zu entfernen...hatte schon angst mein mainboard abzureißen

die sata stecker waren auch recht widerspenstig beim neu anbringen
dafür hab ich ein neues problem - habe ein bluray laufwerk installiert, UEFI erkennt es, aber windows 10 nicht xD

werde mal benchmarks rennen lassen und schauen opb system eh stabil rennt

könnt ihr mir einfach zu bedienende benchmarks empfehlen die ich ausprobieren kann?

lg


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Du legst ein Datenträger ins Laufwerk und Windows erkennt nichts?


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Wird es im Explorer angezeigt?

Ist dem Laufwerk evtl kein Buchstabe zugewiesen?

Schau mal im Gerätemanager wie es da aussieht.


----------



## Plinius (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

genau - windows erkennt nichts
auch wenn ich im explorer schau...nur das dvd laufwerk, aber nicht das bluray laufwerk
ich kann das bluray laufwerk auch öffnen und schließen ohne probleme

im UEFI wird es an SATA port 5 erkannt - im geräte manager ist nichts

hab jetzt mal fire strike und fire strike extreme (jeweils einmal) durchlaufen lassen
werte sind eigentlich wie früher...ab wann kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mein netzteil funktioniert?


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Tausch mal das Sata Kabel zum Test mit dem DVD Laufwerk evtl will der Port oder das Kabel nicht richtig aber vorher mal schauen ob du in der Datenträgerverwaltung einen Buchstaben für das Laufwerk zuweisen kannst.

Wieso sollte das Netzteil denn nicht funktionieren solange der PC startet und der PC nicht abschaltet ist doch alles super.


----------



## Plinius (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

werd ich probieren

ist es eigentlich ein problem wenn einer der nicht benützten sata stecker das gehäuse innen berührt? kann da was passieren? (hab aber an sich versucht alles mit kabelbindern zu ordnen)


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Wenn nicht gerade genau ein Metallstück in den Stecker rein geht sollte das egal sein im Notfall hat das Netzteil ja zum Glück Schutzschaltungen die das schlimmste verhindern sollten.


----------



## Plinius (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

hab die lösung gefunden...war ein registry eintrag
aber bin dafür draufgekommen dass vlc scheinbar keine bluray abspielt xD


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Jo deswegen Blue-Ray Laufwerke nie Bulk kaufen sondern Retail mit Software


----------



## Plinius (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

is eh retail (hab nämlich das sata kabel gebraucht xD) aber ne uralte medie suite 10 dabei
ich schau einfach mal was bei amazon mal im blitzangebot ist

habt ihr irgendwelche empfehlungen?

bzgl verkabelung des ntzteils im gehäuse

ich hab es bei weitem nicht so schön hinbekommen wie ich wollte...aber im grunde ist der luftzug "vorne rein hinten raus" frei - einzig rechts sind die kabel ziemlich zwischen "wand" und seitenwand gestopft und links sind die beiden pcie kabel an den rand gestopft (streifen in etwa an die linke seitenwand)
auch wenns nicht perfekt ist,  kann es so bleiben eurer meinung nach oder gefährde ich die kühlleistung im define r4?


----------



## Körschgen (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Ohne Bild kann man das kaum beurteilen...
Aber du müsstest dich schon sehr doof angestellt haben um deutliche Performanceverluste zu erzeugen.


----------



## Kilobit (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Hey, also könnte man trotzdem noch ne MSI Gtx 1070 auf nem 530w. L8 von be quiet laufen lassen  oder ist das jetzt so schlimm, dass mir das System in jedem Fall abschmiert?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Sofern du das L8 schon hast, kannst du es für die GTX 1070 verwenden, neu kaufen solltest du es aber nicht.


----------



## Kilobit (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Problem ist, ich hatte bis vor kurzem gar keine Ahnung was passt und was nicht.. also habe ich mir ein komplett neues Setup gebaut mit dem 1monate altem L8 und ich hab jetzt nicht wirklich das bestreben, das Ding wieder ausbauen verkaufen und neues kaufen+einbauen.. ist ja nicht so, dass be quiet china-böller baut ? Also werd ich das versuchen noch 3-6 Monate zu nutzen, sollte doch problemlos klappen oder?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Das Netzteil ist erst einen Monat alt? Genauso wie dein Rechner?
Du hättest dich echt eher anmelden sollen. 

Also, kaputt gehen wird dir da nichts, die Schutzschaltungen von BeQuiet sind gut implementiert und greifen rechtzeitig.
Du kannst es also problemlos erst mal drin lassen und später mal gegen ein besseres Netzteil austauschen.


----------



## Kilobit (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Ja, genau so ist es... ich ärgere mich weil ich für 10€ mehr schon mal was besseres bekommen hätte..
Es geht mir ja nicht darum das die Schutzschaltung aktiviert wird im Gegenteil, das System soll ja weiterlaufen und sich nicht abschalten bei guten 8 Stunden täglichem Gebrauch.
Wird mir das ding irgendwann einfach ausgehen oder werd ich eventuell sogar nett darauf hingewiesen, dass das NT nicht genug Saft hat bzw. verteilen kann ?
Das ist meine größte Sorge, dass ich mitten im Geschehen mal den PC neustarten kann/muss, wird das passieren oder kann ich mich da erstmal beruhigen?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Wenn das System instabil wird, weil das Netzteil Probleme macht, schaltet der Rechner einfach aus, ohne Vorwarnung.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass es dazu kommen wird, weil das L8 eben ganz neu ist und nicht schon seit 5 Jahren läuft.
Von daher hast du da erst mal weniger Sorgen. Trotzdem solltest du es bei Zeiten mal wechseln, einfach weils technisch für den Eimer ist.


----------



## Kilobit (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Mh ich verstehe, ja gut, dann werd ich es mal paar Monate nutzen und schauen danke dafür.
Jetzt lese ich, dass Asus Stix einen höheren Boost takt hat aber dafür fans die fürn Eimer sind MSi hat aber geringere Fan laufleistung und ist etwas lauter 
ist die von msi jetzt besser oder schlechter bzw. gibt es eine "beste" gtx 1070/80 ? oder ist das noch zu früh um es sagen zu können?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Die Strix ist unter Last lauter als andere Karten.
Die Gainward/Palit soll sehr gut sein.
Im August kommt ja die PCGH raus, da sind dann Tests von allen Karten drin. Vielleicht magst du solange noch warten, eher du kaufst.


----------



## Kilobit (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

noch bis august o:
Dann kommen schon bald die nächsten Karten und ich müsste wieder Warten .... das ja echt nervig.. ne solang warte ich nicht, ok dann schau mal nach palit 
danke dir


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Ob du nun 50MHz mehr Boost hast oder nicht, merkst du sowieso nicht.
Daher würde ich die leisere Karte kaufen.
Die MSI wird sicher auch wieder leise sein.
Und die Verfügbarkeit ist sowieso für den Eimer. Du musst eh warten, bis die Karten lieferbar sind.


----------



## Kilobit (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Ja stimmt schon, die Gainward & Palit sehen schon echt nich schlecht aus und schneiden bei PCGH auch nicht schlecht ab. 
Wobei ich nicht verstehe warum es so viele verschiedene Varianten gibt wenn jede nur 5-30 MHz mehr oder weniger hat.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Marketing und Prestige. Jeder will die schnellste Karte am Markt haben.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be buiet Pure Power 530W stark genug für MSI 1070 Gaminx X?*

Der Grund für die verschiedenen Palit Versionen und auch andere Hersteller ist häufig auch anderes Power Target oder andere Spannungsversorgung.


----------

